# [SOLVED] System reboots without warning



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
I've had a problem with my system.
Basically, in simple terms, it shuts off and reboots windows without giving me warning, or in fact giving me a timer or anything....it just does it as though you just flick the power switch and flick it back on.
At first, we thought it could be an overheating issue, so, after checking in bios on the temperatures, I installed HMonitor to basically allow me to monitor the temperatures, and low and behold it was overheating.
I bought a new cpu fan and replaced the old one, and now the temperatures are a lot better.
however, it is still shutting down on me randomly.
I have run anti virus scans (using norton 360, and I am planning on using avast tonight), as well as having ran spyware, error and registry apps, with virus and spyware coming back 100% clean.
I have tried opening it up and checked that everything is connected properly....ie power, hard drive, ram, fans, graphics card, etc.
It still shuts down.
Sometimes it shuts down 3 or 4 times in a matter of minutes,or sometimes it can go as long as right now (about half an hour) without shutting down.
PLEASE HELP!!! 

Os: Xp service pack 2
Ram: 2x512mb DDR
graphics: nvidia geforce 8400 gs
processor: intel pent 4 processor 3.20ghz


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

could be now,,,, it does not like the multiple antivirus programs you have installed....might consider removing one of them I suggest Norton ....I have heard other posters have problems with Norton AV vs AVG or avast.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Hello claretducky,

Have a look at the Event Viewer logs to see any errors that may help determine cause.

Disable Atuomatic restart maybe will produce an error next time the system restarts.

Go to Start -> Control Panel -> System 
Go to Advanced
Under the Startup and Recovery section, click Settings
Under System Failure un-check "Automatically restart" 

What is the model and wattage of the PSU?


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*



louge1953 said:


> could be now,,,, it does not like the multiple antivirus programs you have installed....might consider removing one of them I suggest Norton ....I have heard other posters have problems with Norton AV vs AVG or avast.


I don't have multiple anti VIRUS programs on at the moment, i only have norton to deal with virus'.
I have a spyware software running as well as anti virus, and thats it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Dai....

Graphics card: Nvidia Geforce 8400 gs 512mb
Cpu: Intel pentium 4 cpu 3.20ghz
Motherboard Model: Fujitsu Siemens P5GD1-FM
Motherboard Chipset: Intel 915P (Grantsdale-P) + ICH6
Ram:2x512mb (1gb total) DDR pc3200


vcore voltage: 1.424v (went between this and 1.416v)
3.3v voltage: 3.408v
5v voltage: 5.324v
12v voltage: 12.408v

Do you need me to find out make & model of the power supply too dai?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

yes take the side off the case and look at the label

what are the cpu temps


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

right now on desktop, cpu temperature is showing as 46 oC.
i'll check the power make & model tomorrow morning for you


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Dai, here are the power infos for you. its everything on the label


FSP group inc
fortron/source

model # fsp350-60 tha-p

ac input 220-240v - 4.5A 50HZ

max dc output 350w (+3.3v & 5v = 130w max)

dc output: + 3.3v ====22.0A (org)
+5v ======21.0A (red)
+ 12.1v ===10.0A (yel)

+12v2 ====15.0A (yel/black)
+5vsb ====2.0A (purp)
-12.0V === 0.3A (blue)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

upgrade your psu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## techservices24 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

This behaviour can occur due to the software issue. Pleaswe follow these steps to get rid off this issue:--

1. From the desktop right-click on My Computer. 
2. Click the Properties option. 
3. In the System Properties window click the Advanced tab. 
4. In Advanced click the Settings button under Startup and Recovery. 
5. In the Startup and Recovery window uncheck the Automatically restart check box. 
6. Click on "Ok" button.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

When it reboots does it go through a POST operation or is it just a warm boot (like hitting the reset button on the front)? Most likely a cold boot = PSU problem, warm boot = software. Although I agree with Dai, get a new PSU, yours is probably stressed and components can be overheating. If a voltage regulator diode is failing you can get a random shutdown and restart like you reported.


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

how do you mean cold or warm boot?
it basically shuts off and restarts up as if you've pulled the power and then put it back on.
so it's the power pack?


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Do you have a known working hard drive that you can connect to the computer to see if it does the same thing. This could help zero in on whether it's hardware or software related. Seems to be hardware though. 

Any change in the beep codes heard at start up?

How much space you got left on that hard drive?

Does the computer stay on if you run a MemTest86 test?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

your psu does not supply enough amps on the 12v+ line to run the system


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

ahh right 
so what could have caused it to have decided this past few weeks it didnt have enough amps?
has it just declined over gradual use or something?
what sort of wattage power pack would I ideally need?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

over time thee lines deteriorate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Dai, in regards to the 550w you showed me, I mgiht struggle with that one, as the fan on the current power pack pushes the hot air out of the BACK, not through the top etc.
my casing does not have the grid on the top to let air out. only the back & sides


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

A cold boot is like turning the PC on - the onboard BIOS conducts a Power-On Self Test, aka POST, and you usually see the hardware get identified, memory test progress, etc. flashed up on the screen and then the operating system loads.

A warm boot occurs when you push the front panel reset button, the BIOS skips the POST and just restarts the operating system, so you won't see any hardware identified or memory test info flashing up on the screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

the fan on the psu draws the hot air in and pushes it out the back


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Dai...I've gone and bought a 550W powerpack.
It's not the one you advised....though it appears to be doing the job.
Voltage is a lot better, and it has two fans, so it will further help 
Will keep you updated if it works


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

as long as it is quality

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Creaphis (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

In case that didn't solve your problem, let me just note that it sounds a lot like something that happened to me a while ago, when one of my RAM sticks started malfunctioning. The computer would often just turn off and restart with no warning. However, this also caused some other software to visibly malfunction without causing a restart, and if nothing like that has happened to you then it probably isn't a RAM problem. If your problem persists, it's still worth running Memtest86 to be sure.


----------



## claretducky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

Just wanted to let you know guys, i've had no problems tonight.
it's running absolutely fine, and even better is that it's also reduced my mainboard, cpu and third fan temperatures, and it is rather quiet too 
even put a grin on my face that it flares the wall in a gorgeous luminous blue colour haha!
thanks for the help guys


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System reboots without warning*

glad you have it sorted


----------

